# Jurisdiction for Littering on State Land?



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Does the DNR, County Sheriff, or State Police have jurisdiction over littering on state land? Some hunters abandoned their popup camper on state land and I have an idea of at least where they are from/work to give authorities a lead to track them down. The roof collapsed/caved in and it's in shambles. They removed the license plate and left, with a bunch of trash inside of it...If DNR, would I call the RAP line?

This is in Arenac County, if that helps.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Usually the DNR handles state land violations and I'm sure from what you described it is a larger violation under solid waste disposal , I hate litterbugs I'm sure they will handle it .I would call RAP. Thanks for watching over our property!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! I will be calling it on my lunch break today. This groups has been camping there for years and they always leave the place trashed with plastic, cans, bottles, and miscellaneous paper prodcuts strewn throughout. Locals usually stop and collect the returnables and most of the paper does biodegrade by the next season, but this takes the cake. At first we thought that maybe they left it for thanksgiving weekend and would be back, but one overhang bed is completely ripped off and on the ground, the tent is ripped to shreds, one collapsable pillar is broke, the license plate is gone (would have left that if they planned to return), and there are 2-3 nasty smelling garbage bags inside for critters to get into. It's 30yrds off the road too. Maybe they thought some scrappers would take it, but they didn't even put a sign on it saying "free" or anything.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

That was easy...reported. I hope they get these guys.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

If evryone just took the few minutes to report stuff like this the better off we would be!
Thanks for taking the time and I hope they catch the pigs!


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Had a group of pigs set up in Gladwin county . Left a pile of trash & old metal table. If you know anyone who hunts near Cody Estey & Eastman and drives a blue tracker they are pigs. I will be calling on them.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Just thought I would post an update on this. I did call and a CO went out to investigate and called me back within two hours or so. He agreed it appeared abandoned and found some receipts inside with CC info I believe. He said he was going to try track down the individuals and deal with the issue. I never heard back from the CO and didn't see anything in the DNR weekly reports. However, by Mid-December, the trailer was gone and the area was cleaned up. Guessing the CO found the owners and told them to clean up the area or else, or scrappers took it...but the matter was resolved!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Just thought I would post an update on this. I did call and a CO went out to investigate and called me back within two hours or so. He agreed it appeared abandoned and found some receipts inside with CC info I believe. He said he was going to try track down the individuals and deal with the issue. I never heard back from the CO and didn't see anything in the DNR weekly reports. However, by Mid-December, the trailer was gone and the area was cleaned up. Guessing the CO found the owners and told them to clean up the area or else, or scrappers took it...but the matter was resolved!


Good to hear. I have called my local CO on twice on abandoned camps sits with tons of litter. Both times they nailed the turds that left it. Once time was very easy, the girl left her camp registration card to the tree!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> ....Guessing the CO found the owners and told them to clean up the area or else, or scrappers took it...but the matter was resolved!


I would go with the theory that the CO found the owners. It is highly unlikely that scrappers would clean up the area.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yep call the dnr and they will take it from there. might take them a bit of time as they know its not running away and they likely have other stuff going on too. but in general they hate litter almost as much as i do. why these lazy scum can't simply do the right thing with their trash is beyond me. i think when caught they should have to spend some serious time cleaning other messes like this on state land besides their own.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> That was easy...reported. I hope they get these guys.


 good on you dude. we ever meet i would buy you a beer, or what ever your beverage of choice is. we all need to be this active or more to protect what really is "our" property.
one thing we can all do is teach our kids, and grand kids, if you see trash while out in the woods or while fishing, do what you can to clean it up. 
you sir are what i refer to as a gentleman in the woods.^5


----------

